# Wanted:  Nike Product Testers



## Greg (Jul 16, 2001)

Nike is looking for outdoor athletes who wear womens’ size 7-7.5 and mens’ size 9-9.5, ages 15+ to test Nike ACG footwear. To be a tester, one must be committed to spending time and effort wearing and evaluating our footwear.

Testers will receive shoes/boots/sandals to evaluate for 8-12 weeks.  Testers record their ratings of the shoe’s Fit, Performance, and Durability on reports that are sent back to Nike along with the shoes.  All postage for sending materials are pre-paid by Nike.

If you participate in hiking/backpacking, trail running, rock climbing, water sports and/or Mt. Biking and would like to become an ACG footwear tester, please reply to the following address ProductTesting@nike.com  Put ACG Testing in the subject line and include your address.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2001)

Wish I had the right shoe size.  Looks like an awesome opportunity to try some gear.
Nice Find Host!!! Anything for a shoe size 10.5 would be ideal.


----------



## wintercat88 (Jul 19, 2001)

or a women's 8.5 W?


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2001)

Probably your best bet would be to contact Nike directly at the ProductTesting@nike.com address to check whether they'd issue these test products in sizes other than what they suggest above. Please post your findings here.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2001)

I have tested a few Nike products.  They failed everytime.  Evidently all the money is spent on advertising instead of quality.

They have probably restricted the testing to a size no one wears just to create a false buzz.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 24, 2001)

If they want a men's size 11 count me in too.  In trying on their ACG products previously I did find toe box was kind of narrow for my feet but I never tried on anything much beyond the Air Mada's (maybe one other up one notch or different height of same basic model) which were on the lower end of their boot offerings.


----------

